# 40 today



## Cozster (Jun 18, 2006)

Hi Ladies

Am 40 today so this is my 'home' now !!!!!!!
Got one gorgeous daughter aged 2.
Got 4 frosties from 3 and 4 years ago.
Gonna give our best shot at getting Katie a sibling.
Had HIV and hep blood tests done today.
Got to ring clinic when get next period.
They have given us a 15% chance. Not that great but consultant said that if we went for a fresh cycle he would still only give us the same percentage due to my age !! Charming !!!

Caroline


----------



## Mish3434 (Dec 14, 2004)

Happy Birthday Caroline and welcome to the over 40's Boards.

I'm sure you will find the ladies on here very supportive and knowledgeable   

Good luck for your FET       

Shelley x


----------



## JDP (Sep 26, 2010)

Hi birthday girl i am also 40 and on my first round of IVF......on my down reg LP at moment and going for my first scan tomorrow - yikes. Trying to remain positive but with this and that (endo and large cyst) and the fact that my FSH was 19 when tested  its really hard...............fingers crossed for me xx


----------



## Cozster (Jun 18, 2006)

Shelley

Thanks for your reply.

Jude

How did you get on today ? 
Every small huddle is so nerve wracking isn't it.
Fingers crossed (as you say).

Caroline
xxx


----------



## JDP (Sep 26, 2010)

hi sorry havent been on here for yonks..........to cut a long story short i only had one mature egg and had to have ICSI - Im on my 2WW now  - testing on Christmas Eve !!!!  
having lots of "crampy" pains but no bleed so fingers crossed xx


----------



## justone (Sep 10, 2010)

Happy birthday! May all your dreams come true!


----------



## Evon (Jan 29, 2009)

I got a bfp after my 40th, I was 40 and 4 months I also know of someone who had a baby naturally at 45.
So don't lose heart x


----------



## JDP (Sep 26, 2010)

thanks its always good to hear a positive story from us oldies................wish my follow up appt was NOW.........racking my brains to try and think of anything more we can do to give us a better chance - DP takes Vitabiotic WellMan Concept tablets and i take the WellWoman Conceive ones and Omega 3.......have gave up caffeine and alcohol (sob) - although after my BPN on Christmas Eve i drank my body weight in alcohol over the xmas and new year !!!!!

any ideas girls ?


----------



## Evon (Jan 29, 2009)

I also gave up alcohol, caffeine (decaf tea tastes same) eat at least 5 portions of fruit & veg, swapped to brown rice etc ate loadsof brazil nuts (I love them anyway) avoided pineapple juice.
DH did same - not sure if helped with ivf but couldn't justify spending all that money without giving it a good go.
I also did actuputure avoided exercise except normal rushing around (I am of average weight size 12 so not an issue)
I had my immunes tested - slightly high so was put on steroids.

I went to Zita West nutritionist but didn't find that helpful as my diet at time was so healthy. She did suggest whilst cycling to have a yogurt each evening - which I did religonously.


----------



## JDP (Sep 26, 2010)

hi thanks for that forgot to say i am also doing acupuncture - wot with that and the IVF its costing a small fortune  
eat healthy anyway incl fruit/veg, brown rice etc........never heard of the brazil nuts one but eat them anyway sometimes - only thing i havent given up is exercise (i did on my 2WW) its always been part of my daily routine but have slowed it down a bit since before we started IVF. 
Whats with the testing of your Immune system ?

thanks x


----------



## wanting baby (Mar 29, 2008)

Hi Everyone
well i hope you dont mind me looking in, i havent been on FF for a while and since hitting the big 40 on the 5th Jan ihave been really thinking about what my life has in store for me. Ever since i was little i used to imagine growing up, getting married and then havign a family. I used to say if i didnt have a family by the time i was 40 then that would be it. I never imagined that my thoughts all those years ago woudl be oh so true. As you can all see by my history the past few years have been torture for us and now i have hit 40 all my worst fears are comign true.  I have never looked into the sucess rate for the over 40 group and would like to get some advice on it. My one fear was to be an old mother - i had a friend at school whos mum was a lot older than ours she had a terrible time as school as other kids used to tease her  by calling her mum her nan. I think of that a lot and the affect it had on my friend as i wouldcomfort her  each day when she ended up in tears. 
I am honestly scared of starting again, i dont know the % sucess rate is for the 40s age,  looking at Caroline 15% chance just makes  me wanna give up straight away as i know what lies ahead, i am trying to find out how many embs they will put back now i am 40 as i wonder if that will up our chances.
I knwo that this is such a negitive post - i just dont understand why ??
Wanting baby
xx xx

i dont knwo


----------



## Evon (Jan 29, 2009)

Wanting baby - u should check out the clinics that have good results for over 40s - I know Argc r one which is why I went with them. I was 40 & 5 months when I cycled.
I can c from your history that u have had a few cycles before - did any of them look at immunes?

Also don't worry about age, mums r a lot older than our parents generation x
Wishing u lots of luck xx


----------



## Evon (Jan 29, 2009)

Ps brazil nuts r suppose to contain seletium(?) which is suppose to aid implantation.


----------



## Cozster (Jun 18, 2006)

Dear All

Started this thread on my 40th birthday and got a FET BFP this week!!
Life in us old 'uns yet.

Lots of luck and love to you all.

Caroline
xxxxxxx


----------



## Mish3434 (Dec 14, 2004)

Caroline, Huge Congrats on your BFP fab news and what a fab way to start your 40's xx


----------



## wanting baby (Mar 29, 2008)

MASSIVE CONGRATULATION Caroline

Wow u certainly had some baby dust for your birthday - i only wish i were in your shoes   

Andrea
x x x


----------

